# They Are Home!!!



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

i went and pick up my two new baby rats today!
they are sooo cute! and very sweet!
sometimes its hard to tell them apart though! lol
iv decited to name one Tinkerbell "Tink" or "Bell" for short
and the other one Claire. i really did like the names stawberry and kiwi that someone on here suggested...but those names just seemed too fit them better :mrgreen: 
anyways. here are some pictures! they are kinda hard to photograph :lol:

there cage- http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu10 ... ts/008.jpg

Tinkerbell- http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu10 ... ts/016.jpg
Tinkerbell- http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu10 ... ts/022.jpg
Tinkerbell- http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu10 ... ts/034.jpg

Claire- http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu10 ... ts/038.jpg
Claire- http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu10 ... ts/029.jpg
Claire- http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu10 ... ts/026.jpg

Hopefully i will get more pix soon =D hehe i just love them!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Tink and Claire, what great names! Their cage looks great (just wait for the fleece chewing to begin, LOL)

The pics of them are sooo sweet. Love the ears and *I know I'm cute* eyes. Hehe, give some belly kisses for me!


----------



## CuteHedgieGirl (Aug 28, 2009)

adorable


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks! hehe
they where climbin there cage and stuff all night. it was pretty funny to watch.
and i cant wait for the distrution of the beautiful cage xD hahahaha NOT!
its so cute when they get nervous tho, they run over to each other and hide :lol: 
so far they seem to do doing good. still a little jumpy, but they seem like they are getting used to everything pretty well


----------

